# Coping Quarter Round Help Please



## Bobby870 (Dec 25, 2020)

I am working on installing quarter round and can't figure out why my inside corners are looking like this. The joint is tight but the coped 45 piece never meets with the back end of the butt joint. Should the very top of the cope be at the back end of the other trim piece or will it always be like this and not go all the way to the back of the other trim piece?


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Did you intend to post a photo? It's hard to answer without it.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Bobby

I think you need at least 5 posts before you can add a pic, so you probably need to describe it more or make more posts.

Inside joint should look like this.


----------



## Bobby870 (Dec 25, 2020)

I think I figured it out after many trials and changing the angle I was coping the trim at. Attached is a picture of what I kept getting where the joint was not going all the way back. I realized that when I got towards the bottom of the trim piece when I was coping it, I wasn't back cutting it enough at the bottom, my cut was getting almost vertocle only. When I changed that angle at the bottom of the back cut, I now have the coped joint all the way to the back of the other joint.


----------



## Bobby870 (Dec 25, 2020)

Here is the correct joint after I changed the angle of backcut.


----------



## Jopldangla (Oct 13, 2020)

Is it me… or does anybody else find it is easier to cope with a slightly dulled blade?


----------



## bmerrill (Mar 14, 2018)

For small quarter round consider using a Dremel with the sanding drum.
First cut a 45 on the piece to be coped, then sand along the cut line at 90° to the long edge of the molding. 
Once the material is removed angle slightly to do a back cut.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't obsess. Once you put a coat of paint on it no one will notice. After all it is toe molding, not exactly at eye level.

Once you've coped the piece, back cut with a pocket knife to perfect the fit.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Thing about Cope cuts is, if you do them all the time, it's a muscle memory thing.

If you don't do them all the time, but want them to be flawless without a lot of fooling around, you buy an Easy Coper.

http://www.easycoper.com/crown_molding_coping_jig.htm


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I cope w/Bosch barrell grip jigsaw an their scroll blades. Not for stain grade but fine for paint. An/or I'll cut inside corners on a 44- degree, outside on a 46


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> Don t obsess. Once you put a coat of paint on it no one will notice. After all it is toe molding, not exactly at eye level.
> 
> Once you ve coped the piece, back cut with a pocket knife to perfect the fit.
> 
> - Madmark2


I use a dowel wrapped with sandpaper.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Use some Timber mate wood putty in there. leave it for 20 minutes, wipe of the excess with a wet cloth, paint over it and no worries!


----------

